# IDENTIFICAÇÃO DE ESPÉCIES > Algas >  Asparagopsis taxiformis

## Paulo Vasconcelos

http://www.aquatouch.com/algae.htm

----------


## Ricardo Santos

_Asparagopsis taxiformis_

----------

